# Update your Member Info please!



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Be nice if everyone would at least indicate where they live, on their member info page. Many ask for some help, but some of the help depends on what area you live in. That way, it shows on your posts where you are from. I've noticed lately, when someone says something that their town/state is not indicated. I click on their name and it is not on that page either. Gets frustrating. Jerry


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry. 
I agree with you on this. This was my pet peeve when the new forum went into effect. At least a city and state would be nice.


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Done. I didn't do it in the past as I was a cop and am private about where I live, but now that I'm retired, I guess it doesn't matter.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Swahili-speaking goatherder in Botswana.


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

David -Really... 

If you lived in Botswana you would speak Setswana!!! 

regards 

ralph


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Nah, that just explains why everyone in Botswana runs track power. They don't understand a word he's sayin'!  

Later, 

K


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Ralph- that was specific. 
As an immigrant to Botswana, I speak my native tongue of Swahili. 

You know when yahoo and google ask for all that personal information to sign up? 


I get a lot of SPAM trying to sell me goat feed.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree with everyone. ( Escept the part about the Swahilli suff) It would be nice to know what part of the forest you live in. Also if you are not using your real name in your box please sign your post with your real name.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, real names please ! I think it should be in the profile like it used to be.


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

How then do you change your user name? I have updated my profile except for that which I cannot seem to change. 
Noel


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Well David... 

I have to admit that the only Kushwalli inscription that I know is: 

"Perchende! Endo na quete latrine perdenne khos im loco. FINE 30 Shillings". 

I know what it means because it was repeated in 5 other languages and then in English Portugese and French!!! 

regards 

ralph


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

If the Membership doesn't know where I am the Forum advertiser does! 

I looked at my profile and noticed three ads for luxury hotels in my County. The nearest was 10 miles away on the other side of the bay, another was to the west some 25 miles distant and the third was approx. 50 miles to the east by road but about 25 by water across the larger Lyme Bay.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't have to get real detailed, just give us an idea. The state, region of the country, whatever .....


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Great Western on 09/21/2008 1:19 PM
If the Membership doesn't know where I am the Forum advertiser does! 
I looked at my profile and noticed three ads for luxury hotels in my County. The nearest was 10 miles away on the other side of the bay, another was to the west some 25 miles distant and the third was approx. 50 miles to the east by road but about 25 by water across the larger Lyme Bay. " border=0>




I am not REAL SURE about this, but I believe, based on my observations, that certain web pages have spaces reserved for advertisements and some of those are allowed to be replaced by the local Internet Service Provider (your ISP) with different ads. 

Thus, for some of the advertising space you may see advertisements for local establishments and other people will see different advertisements, based on their locale and their ISP. Same thing happens in network TV. I used to have one TV on Cable and another in the next room on just Rabbit Ears and I could see the cable TV from the room with the broadcast antenna. If both were tuned to the same channel, the "show" would be the same, but the advertisements might not be the same... sometimes they were for totally different products and sometimes they were for he same product, but a different content to the ad. Never saw competing company advertisements, though.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Once you have your user name it seems that you cannot change to another without possibly re-registering. 
Anyway I have made a couple of amendments.


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan, 
You don't need to change your user name. Your signature tells us who you are, and your profile tells us where you are. Thanks!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Since my user name is not my real name, I amended my profile to include my name in the address box, separated by a dash [ - ]. I also sign all my posts as JimC. I agree that a general location is good. 

JimC.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Fred for your comments and Jim your herald gives you away. " border=0> 
This reminded me a something I once heard on a BBC comedy radio show some years ago. 
A lady wrote a letter to a guest who had stayed at her small hotel. 
Dear Sir, 
We know what it is and who did it: but please tell us where it is! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif" border=0>


----------

